# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _LIMA_30 DE ENERO

## AcertaPERU

Buenos días,  
Todos los que trabajamos en el rubro* AGRO* sabemos que las *certificaciones y normas* se actualizan constantemente. 
Es por ello que *ACERTA PERU,* *entidad de auditoría y certificación especializada en el sector agroalimentario,* realizará: *Curso de Actualización Interpretación de la norma GlobalGap versión 5.0*  *Fecha:*            30 de Enero, 2016 *Hora:*              9:00 am a 5:30 pm *Lugar:*             Lima  *Expositor:*      Elmer Zevallos Minchola
                        Auditor LIDER TRAIN THE TRAINERS GlobalGAP  *Inversión:*      S/. 350 + IGV
Tarifa corporativa 10% desc. (3 a más personas)  *Informes e Inscripciones:*
Jimmy Camero Centeno                                          /            Gianna Ceccarelli
Área Comercial                                                          /               Capacitaciones ACERTA comercial_peru@acerta-cert.com            /           capacitacion.peru@acerta-cert.com
Teléfono : RPC 965 724 376    #942 922 564     / 942 932 234    #942932234
Facebook: Acerta PERU 
Cabe mencionar que *Acerta PERU* es una de las dos únicas empresas peruanas que pudo estar presente en la capacitación de la actualización en Chile y pudo obtener los conocimientos necesarios para entregárselo a sus clientes. 
Adjunto así mismo, el *flyer del curso y la ficha de inscripción.* *Ficha de inscripción virtual:* http://goo.gl/forms/ULsu7PLV0e
Espero contar con su participación, y recordar que para crecer hay que estar en una continua *innovación*. 
Saludos cordiales,  *Gianna Ceccarelli* *Directora del Centro de Capacitación* *ACERTA PERU* 
Address:      Calle Arica  Nº125 Oficina 404 Miraflores 
Celular:        942 932 234
RPM:           #942932234
Skype :        capacitaciones-acertaperu 
Telf.: (511) 723-8716     capacitacion.peru@acerta-cert.com 
 Facebook: Acerta PERU 
Web Page:  www.acerta-cert.com
Oficinas en Europa y Sudamérica: Perú, Colombia, Bolivia y Chile.Temas similares: ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _LIMA_30 DE ENERO ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _LIMA_30 DE ENERO ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _ ICA PERU ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _ ICA PERU ACERTA PERU_CURSO DE ACTUALIZACION_INTERPRETACION NORMA GLOBALGAP VERSION 5 _ ICA PERU

----------

